
Ask HN: How you manage with Update? - chauhankiran
Here is little description of what I mean:<p>I have dual OS laptop. I occasionally login with both OS based on work that I have to do. But, each time I login I get some update. Update such as Editor, Plugin, OS patch or just a language&#x2F;frameworks update.<p>I hate this, because it is time consuming to get update for me (specially with slow Internet connection ) and frustrating because whenever I get update it reminds me that I have to learn now more thing. Also, sometime I fill that it may  break something in my pc.<p>You may suggest to turn of update. But then I fear that, If i do not get update then I might behind in road.
======
dozzie
You don't really need all these newest shiny plugins that display Nyancat.
Really. What you need is stability and predictability. Stick to an OS with
long release lifetime (e.g. Debian) and use what it supplies, unless you have
_really_ good argument to do otherwise.

